# Arborist death Bracebridge, Ontario



## deevo (Oct 7, 2008)

Just got into work tonight, learned that an Arborist in Bracebridge, Ontario, Canada died this afternoon from injuries due to being struck by a tree (unknown if it was the whole tree or limb) then went down a cliff. He was an employee of the business Arbortech. More details to follow when I learn more. RIP Don


----------



## Darin (Oct 8, 2008)

I received this email today to clarify this post:



> Just wanted to clarify the details for this post.
> I am a friend of the owner of Arbortech tree service in Bracebridge.
> Bill McCutcheon is the owner of Arbortech and lost a member of his team
> yesterday due to an accident on a site. The details of the accident are not
> ...


----------



## 046 (Oct 8, 2008)

sad condolences...... RIP...


----------



## oldirty (Oct 8, 2008)

Rip


----------

